# Polydactyl cats, anyone? (extra toes, an ODD one!)



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I am fostering two kittens trapped from my Dentist's office parking lot. One kitten has extra toes...BUT...I always thought extra toes were extra TOES alongside their regular toes. This kitten has extra -I guess I'd call 'em dewclaws- on ALL FOUR of her legs!

The outer dewclaws on her front legs are longer than the 'natural' one and doesn't appear to be connected to any tendons, they flop around. She also has dewclaws about midway up her back feet, between her toes and hocks. These lay flat against her back legs. 
All four extras have claws, but I don't think they 'flex' when she stretches, they are just _there_.

Has anyone heard of a polydactyl cat with extra toes like this one? I am wondering if the vet will feel they need to be removed when she goes in for spaying.

They don't have names yet, here is #2:








Here they both are, #2 front, left and #1 back right. #1 may be named Pearl (for Black Pearl):


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, man, this may just be the end of Jeanie! 8O 

Wow, they're both so cute, but I have a thing for long-haired kitties, so #2 is my fave. 

Say, Jack! You sure are cute! :luv


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

They're both Soooooo Cute! I love #2's little mitten-hands. :luv 
Try to persuade the vet to let her keep at least the front ones, Heidi. It'll be so cool to see how she learns to use her extra digits. That will help develop her little kitty mind, too.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't think she'll be able to use them, that is why I think they could be a problem for her. There doesn't appear to be any bones or tendons connecting them, just skin. She cannot flex or retract those claws and if she got hung up on something (blanket, cat tree, furniture, clothing) I'm afraid she could injure herself by *_shudder_!* ripping them.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Brrr! That sends a chill up my spine just thinking about it. :yikes


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You have to name #2 Mittens, for surely she could wear a pair perfectly. They are beautiful little babies.


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh my!! :luv they are both gorgeous!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd like to call her Mittens, because I think it is appropriate, but if the vet removes them....then no mittens? I dunno... I'm toying with the idea of calling her Jack (Captain Jack and the Black Pearl) but I keep forgetting to try out the names when I go in and spend time with them... :roll:


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

My son's cat is Captain Morgan. His ex-girlfriend called her Morgan, we all call her Captain. His dog is Scallywag, Scally for short.
He rescued Captain from the parking lot and Scally from a cemetary (as a puppy).


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

they are precious! :luv 

I once saw a cat that had extra toes on all his paws...very cute large lovely boy.

I love the name pearl!

Is the other one a boy or girl? Jack is cute for either! What about Raven? or another word that means Pearl in another language....they look like twins lol


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They are both girls and I think they are from the same litter. I liked Raven... I'll have to see what Pearl is in other languages.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Heidi n Q said:


> They are both girls and I think they are from the same litter. I liked Raven... I'll have to see what Pearl is in other languages.


I got bored and did a couple - the first 2 are my favorite especially the hawaiian.

Hawaiian - Momi 
Croatian - Biser
Indonesian - Mutiara
Dutch - Parel
French - Perle
Italian - Perla
Portuguese - Pérola

I also found Pearl Shell in Hawaiian and it's Pa, uhi kea. You could just call her Kea...pronounced like the beginning of Kite

CUTE


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How about socks instead of mittens? Pearl is ok too, I guess :lol: .


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've been trying "Jack" today and it just isn't 'fitting' her. 
I think it is going to wind up being Pearl and Luna.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Heidi I had a black kitty~ foster~ I named Luna-toons! He was a crazy, active, very smart, social kitty! My friends have a black cat named Luna! I call her Luna - tuna! She loves her soft food!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, they are both absolutely gorgeous. That second picture should be framed!

Are you going to look for homes for them? Any thought of keeping them?


----------

